# Could we make this work for our phones?????



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was doing some searching and found http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/20100310/rsa-1024-hacked.htm]this[/URL].

What does everyone think? Could we make this work?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jmoney47 said:


> I was doing some searching and found http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/20100310/rsa-1024-hacked.htm]this[/URL].
> 
> What does everyone think? Could we make this work?


that possibility was discussed in length, here

interesting stuff.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

The only thing that hinders the helpfulness is the difference between hardware encryption and software encryption :/


----------

